# Live and let live.



## dblack (Jun 28, 2014)

It's really not that hard. You should try it.


----------



## velvtacheeze (Jun 28, 2014)

Top notch thread.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 28, 2014)

.

That would be nice.

Ain't gonna happen.

Too many narcissists running around.

.


----------



## dblack (Jun 28, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> That would be nice.
> 
> ...



Not as long as long as we delude ourselves that bullying others is "ok" as long as it's the majority doing the bullying.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 28, 2014)

dblack said:


> It's really not that hard. You should try it.



That very much depends upon what "live" includes.


----------



## dblack (Jun 28, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > It's really not that hard. You should try it.
> ...



No, it doesn't. If your living doesn't interfere with someone else's - it's no one else's business. The root of all evil is the desire to control others.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 28, 2014)

dblack said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



A nice idea, one children are fond of, that just happens not to be true, in any way, shape, or form...


----------



## dblack (Jun 28, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Not in the world of bullies and fascists. Maybe someday we'll grow beyond your conceit.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 28, 2014)

dblack said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Not a chance in hell.  Carry on...


----------



## dblack (Jun 28, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Shit is the status quo, but occasionally we rise above.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jun 28, 2014)

dblack said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


The exception makes the rule...


----------



## dblack (Jun 28, 2014)

PaintMyHouse said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Sometimes your posts are like 'arm-farts'.


----------



## occupied (Jun 28, 2014)

Feuds and vendettas are powerful political weapons, and fairly simple to use for the dedicated sociopath. It is so easy to get people to fight each other that I am surprised we have not extincted each other long ago. It makes the times people actually have made a lasting peace that much more remarkable.


----------



## dblack (Jun 29, 2014)

occupied said:


> Feuds and vendettas are powerful political weapons, and fairly simple to use for the dedicated sociopath. It is so easy to get people to fight each other that I am surprised we have not extincted each other long ago. It makes the times people actually have made a lasting peace that much more remarkable.



Indeed. The periods when people have committed to mutual respect and consent have been all too rare. But it can happen again.


----------



## jacobwhite08 (Aug 9, 2014)

Live life as if it is your last.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2014)

dblack said:


> Maybe someday we'll grow beyond your conceit.





His conceit is all there is to him, so you might as well write that one off as a lost cause.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 12, 2014)

Live and let live: It is simply a principle that some people or society live by and some don't. 

Those who don't believe in this principle say that it inhibits their ability to profit from others. Naturally these group of people have no problem demolishing others to advance their interests. This is a characteristic of predatory societies and it is  shown to have brought wealth and power to these societies. 

But there are people and societies who firmly believe in this principle. Their conviction stems from a belief that a stable society is a product of its members who trust each other. You cannot trust each other if you do not believe in live and let live. These kind of societies place emphasis on collective achievement over individual achievement. 

I think the latter is a better society.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

dblack said:


> The periods when people have committed to mutual respect and consent have been all too rare. ...



When were those? When were not those?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

dblack said:


> The root of all evil is the desire to control others.




Some (many) might say the root of all evil is desire itself.


----------

